# Spielfeld mit String erzeugen?



## Soulcraft (19. Nov 2018)

Moin moin.
Und zwar habe ich das Problem, dass uns unser Prof gerne ins kalte Wasser schmeißt. Diese Woche ist es nicht anders. Die folgende Aufgabe macht mir zu schaffen. Hat jemand eventuell Videos oder Beiträge zu genau der Problemstellung? Ich weiß nicht wie ich es realisieren soll.
Das Spielfeld soll anhand eines Strings generiert werden. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das zu realisieren ist. Ich danke euch für jeden Hilfestellung. Natürlich erwarte ich keinen fertigen Code. 
Danke.


```
new String[] {
        "O−O−O−O ",
        " | | ",
        "O O−O−O O",
        " | | | | | ",
        "O−O−O−O−O",
        " | | | | | ",
        "O O−O−O O",
        " | | ",
        " O−O−O−O"
    }
 private static final String[] NEIGHBORHOOD_TO_FILENAME = {
        "floor",
        "floor-e-0",
        "floor-e-1",
        "floor-l-0",
        "floor-e-2",
        "floor-i-0",
        "floor-l-1",
        "floor-t-1",
        "floor-e-3",
        "floor-l-3",
        "floor-i-1",
        "floor-t-0",
        "floor-l-2",
        "floor-t-3",
        "floor-t-2",
        "floor-x"
    };
```
Ergänzt die Klasse Field um einen Konstruktor, der eine solche Beschreibung entgegen nimmt,
und ein Attribut, das die Beschreibung speichert. Um den Zugriff darauf zu erleichtern, schreibt
ihr eine Methode char getCell(int, int), die eine x-Koordinate (horizontal) und eine y-Koordinate
(vertikal) übergeben bekommt und das im Feld gespeicherte Zeichen zurückliefert. Liegt das Koordinatenpaar außerhalb des Feldes, soll ein Leerzeichen (’ ’) zurückgegeben werden. Beachtet, dass nicht alle Zeilen gleich lang sein müssen.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Nov 2018)

Womit genau hast Du jetzt ein Problem? Du hast ein String-Array, das aus mehreren Zeilen (y-Koordinate) besteht und jeder String im Array besteht aus ggf. mehreren Zeichen (x-Koordinate).


----------

